# Xbox 360 vs Roku - HD VOD



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Im needing to add another box, and the Roku 3 is high on the list. Im using Amazon HD VOD a lot for tv shows with my Roku 2, and the full HD 720p (3.5mbits) is very very good. I was wondering if anyone had seen this on a Roku 2/3 as well as a 360 and had any input. They reason Im bouncing between a Roku 3 and 360 is that the 360 has the ESPN apps I want as well. I'd love to just be able to use the 360 for Netflix, Amazon and ESPN3, but PQ is a concern for me.

Ive personally seen where some Blu-ray player Amazon apps do not look as good as the Roku 2.

Thanks.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My Roku 3 has, by my interpretation, great PQ. One of the best things is it's ability to search across clients. In other words, if I'm looking for a movie, it'll search Netflix *and* Amazon Prime and tell me who has it.

My caveat is that my Roku is on a bedroom HDTV so a 24" set might not be the most discerning hardware on which to judge. I can certainly tell, however, when I'm watching a baseball game, *exactly* when the bifferring has caught up on MLB.TV. I'll get a soft picture at first and then, about 15 seconds in, suddenly the picture will get MUCH sharper. (I have a fiber-based internet connection but the Roku is hooked up via Powerline adapter.


----------

